# Scangauge Observations after NOx recall and forced regen



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

1. Idle MAP can now be under 14 when it is NOT in a pre-regen state, (but not always). This one concerns me because now there's no way to tell when the car really does go into the pre-regen state. And no, a regen was not in progress. 









2. The number of completed regens was reset to zero.

3. Soot seems to be accumulating a lot slower (as others have reported). I am only at 7 grams after going over 400 miles. 

For those of you who don't know what pre-regen is, see this:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

If I had to guess, less soot to protect sensors, which is less EGR, but more NOx, so I'd expect to see increased DEF consumption. Just had my second CTD done today. Will monitor both to see trends as well.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

After my wreck, mine was rebuilt and was sent to a dealership for a diagnosis and it was determined it needed an airflow sensor. It's on backorder so I'm trying to get them to perform this NOx warranty work while it's waiting for the part. Saves me having to book another appointment and I can just stick with the rental the insurance company is paying for, lol.

In terms of the pre-regen state, it could be that they did away with that problem and it can be interrupted at any time without worry. Who knows.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> In terms of the pre-regen state, it could be that they did away with that problem and it can be interrupted at any time without worry. Who knows.


I was thinking that might be a possibility. That alone would be good enough reason to get the recall work done.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I was thinking that might be a possibility. That alone would be good enough reason to get the recall work done.


I'll find out for myself soon enough the effects of the recall. I called the dealership today and they said while the EGR valve is on backorder they're going to do the recall for the NOx sensor, reprogram and a manual regen to clean things up. Hopefully after all that I'll be running good as new!


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

3. Soot seems to be accumulating a lot slower (as others have reported). I am only at 7 grams after going over 400 miles. 

Could this be at the expense of using more DEF ??


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Louis said:


> 3. Soot seems to be accumulating a lot slower (as others have reported). I am only at 7 grams after going over 400 miles.
> 
> Could this be at the expense of using more DEF ??


If it uses little more DEF that's a fair trade off, my regens have been very inconsistent especially in the Summer, straight interstate I would get 750 miles or so, city driving I might get 150-200. DEF is pretty inexpensive, the less it regens the less opportunity I have to get a manual regen because I shut the car off at the wrong moment.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> 1. Idle MAP can now be under 14 when it is NOT in a pre-regen state, (but not always). This one concerns me because now there's no way to tell when the car really does go into the pre-regen state. And no, a regen was not in progress.
> 
> View attachment 211722
> 
> ...


I have a scangauge for my CTD, what is the code for total number of regens? I am scheduled for recall work next week, would like to record the total before they reset stuff. Thanks


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> If it uses little more DEF that's a fair trade off, my regens have been very inconsistent especially in the Summer, straight interstate I would get 750 miles or so, city driving I might get 150-200. DEF is pretty inexpensive, the less it regens the less opportunity I have to get a manual regen because I shut the car off at the wrong moment.


Less frequent regens should lead to a small increase in fuel economy, as well. I'll take the extra DEF usage for the ability to brag about higher fuel economy. 

I like being able to do that, all the while not sounding like a pretentious ******* with a Prius.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Less frequent regens should lead to a small increase in fuel economy, as well. I'll take the extra DEF usage for the ability to brag about higher fuel economy.
> 
> I like being able to do that, all the while not sounding like a pretentious ******* with a Prius.


I have ridden in a Prius recently with a friend, she loved it, I was like wow this is really boring and uninspiring ride, just transportation. When my car was regening with such short intervals I think once was like 75 miles, it was annoying and using extra fuel for sure.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I have a scangauge for my CTD, what is the code for total number of regens? I am scheduled for recall work next week, would like to record the total before they reset stuff. Thanks


NCR (Number of Completed Regens)


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

mkohan said:


> NCR (Number of Completed Regens)


thanks, I figured it out today, I have 54 regens in 20,500 miles.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I have 69 RGN's with 35K. Since my car does have any issues, I'm holding off on the recall. If it's not broke don't fix it.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> thanks, I figured it out today, I have 54 regens in 20,500 miles.


If your gauge doesn't have Distance Since Last Regen (DSR) already, then that can be a useful one to add. Below are the codes for it.

Distance Since Last DPF Regeneration (Miles)
TXD: 07E02CFE90F0
RXF: D2E803FE0000
RXD: 1810
MTH: 001F00320000_ (000100010000 for kilometer reading)_
NAM: [FONT=wf_segoe-ui_normal]DSR

[/FONT]


mkohan said:


> I have 69 RGN's with 35K. Since my car does have any issues, I'm holding off on the recall. If it's not broke don't fix it.


I was in the same boat until my EGR valve acted up. It was caked in soot and was stuck and wouldn't allow the car to start. We'll see if the recall work being done helps solve it. They are replacing the EGR valve as well.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

mkohan said:


> I have 69 RGN's with 35K. Since my car does have any issues, I'm holding off on the recall. If it's not broke don't fix it.


I am getting it done, I am under full warranty if it kicks in other issues. I am ok with getting it done, plus I would like to take a pic of the sensor and see how much soot is there. Plus others are reporting it is changing the amount of soot created and making regens longer, so deal me in. Have had zero issues.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

All this talk about EGR valves has me wondering what shape mine's in after 191K miles. I wonder if I should look into replacement as a preventative measure.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

diesel said:


> All this talk about EGR valves has me wondering what shape mine's in after 191K miles. I wonder if I should look into replacement as a preventative measure.


Maybe a worthwhile consideration. The VW TDI needed and EGR cleaning at about 100k, my Cummins needs a filter and EGR service at about 75k. I'd say you're doing really well to get to 191k. I'd assume much of that being highway, which would be less concerning for EGR, under load the engine uses little EGR, light load and development it uses more to keep NOx levels down by lowering Oxygen in the cylinder.. which tends to increase soot.. I actually unplugged the EGR on my Cummins as a preventative measure, it runs fine and had a MPG boost. Not sure, actually kind of leaning as the would not be good for Cruze, besides the DEF system has always used less EGR, and that is a good thing.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ToRk15 (Oct 1, 2016)

Interesting. I had my recall done for the NOx sensor and after the manual regen by the dealer I too noticed a slower soot rate via my scangauge. It still left MY regen count intact though. No issues so far.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> All this talk about EGR valves has me wondering what shape mine's in after 191K miles. I wonder if I should look into replacement as a preventative measure.


I think they act up because not enough highway miles are put on the cars. I can't imagine yours will give you any problems due to the highway driving you do. Wouldn't hurt to at least look though. Mine was stuck simply due to all the soot buildup on it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ToRk15 said:


> Interesting. I had my recall done for the NOx sensor and after the manual regen by the dealer I too noticed a slower soot rate via my scangauge. It still left MY regen count intact though. No issues so far.


Interesting. I wonder what my dealer did differently to clear the NCR on mine.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> I think they act up because not enough highway miles are put on the cars. I can't imagine yours will give you any problems due to the highway driving you do. Wouldn't hurt to at least look though. Mine was stuck simply due to all the soot buildup on it.


gator is all highway


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Car is back and my scangauge read 0 grams when I picked it up. I've never seen it below 3. It's been accumulating really slow too. NCR was not reset like some were saying. Mine is showing 56. I'll have to see how many kilometers I accumulate before a regen happens and if it burns it down to 0 grams after it completes. Will update!


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

I would stay clear of this recall. As I have posted on another topic I had the recall performed 5 weeks ago and has been in the shop every week since with CEL light for NOX sensor. Going back in on Wednesday for the 4th CEL last time they had it for 2 days couldn't figure it out even with the tech line involved tightened some intake clamps and sent it down the road.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> I would stay clear of this recall. As I have posted on another topic I had the recall performed 5 weeks ago and has been in the shop every week since with CEL light for NOX sensor. Going back in on Wednesday for the 4th CEL last time they had it for 2 days couldn't figure it out even with the tech line involved tightened some intake clamps and sent it down the road.


I second that. it seems as if a large percentage of people who have gotten the recall have had issues shortly after (myself included)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

All of that should be covered as warranty due to the recall, yes?

Been about two weeks for us, so we'll see. Fine thus far.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Just got the GMX add on to the Torque app, and post recall I still have my regen count 178!! ( Apparently mine was not reset) Car is just under 47000miles. Currently soot mass is at 17 after 450 miles since last Regen, the car averaged about 250 miles per regen before the recall ( also 47k/178 is 264 or so). The recall is definitely leading to fewer regens. Next I'll check to see what my wife's car is showing for comparison.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ToRk15 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for writing in the extra words Live Trash (post #22). That is exactly what I have observed with mine since the recall about 2 weeks ago. I'm now at 700 miles plus since the dealer regen and STM = 18. It always regens as soon as it hits 22. Will post back when it does.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> All of that should be covered as warranty due to the recall, yes?
> 
> Been about two weeks for us, so we'll see. Fine thus far.


I think that's a can of worms. It seems as if there have been different followup issues - i.e. NOx2, EGR. It's hard to prove that the recall caused it.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Well car went in today for the 4th CEL since performing the recall. Today they replace the NOX sensor again for the 3rd time. I told them to look at the EGR valve but I doubt they did I'm sure I'll be back next week for the 5th CEL light.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cursed said:


> Well car went in today for the 4th CEL since performing the recall. Today they replace the NOX sensor again for the 3rd time. I told them to look at the EGR valve but I doubt they did I'm sure I'll be back next week for the 5th CEL light.


It's like they aren't even troubleshooting it. Just blindly reading the codes.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am closing all these duplicate threads. Please post here moving forward:

NOx Emission Recall Poll - Please post only in this thread


----------

